# ***STOLEN: Red AIRE Super Duper Puma*** 11/13/20 2am-6:30am SLC, UT



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

There was another thread on here a year or maybe two ago about a boat being stolen in SLC, North Salt Lake I think but definitely in the valley. Owner found it on ksl.com and confronted thief after local LE failed to do anything - not a good idea. But I check ksl.com every weekend if not every day and haven't seen it (there's a green Puma set up for fishing for sale there as well as here on the 'buzz). 
I drive on 2700 East almost every day going to dog park and my daughter lives in Canyon Rim. "Bold" is the most acceptable descriptor for these thieves... it's a lesson for all of us, even when you arrive home late at night after a trip you have to think about securing your gear. I know I've left my rig, on trailer in my driveway, locked trailer tongue but still plenty to loot on the boat (oars, boxes, etc.). Tell myself dogs would alert me to anyone messing with it but that's putting too much faith in another species...
Seems fellow boaters in PNW and Colorado are keeping an eye out. SD Puma especially attractive as a paddle rig so maybe reach out to SE and northern Cali communities to look for it.
Any chance you can claim on homeowners or renters insurance?
Hope you get it back!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Not showing up on Denver CL either: 

denver for sale "raft" - craigslist


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

Glen, sorry about your stolen boat. I live in your area too (near Skyline H.S.). Like B4otter, I am always perusing on KSL.com for Utah and craigslist for other places and will keep an eye out for the boat. 

This may be very naive to ask, but are there any traffic or security cams for Tanner Park, 27th, or even 33rd South that may have picked up something? I know its a long shot.


----------



## Scott Nelson (Apr 16, 2015)

I had a duckie stolen. Are there any marks or names that can help us?


----------



## gkapper (May 22, 2014)

B4otter said:


> There was another thread on here a year or maybe two ago about a boat being stolen in SLC, North Salt Lake I think but definitely in the valley. Owner found it on ksl.com and confronted thief after local LE failed to do anything - not a good idea. But I check ksl.com every weekend if not every day and haven't seen it (there's a green Puma set up for fishing for sale there as well as here on the 'buzz).
> I drive on 2700 East almost every day going to dog park and my daughter lives in Canyon Rim. "Bold" is the most acceptable descriptor for these thieves... it's a lesson for all of us, even when you arrive home late at night after a trip you have to think about securing your gear. I know I've left my rig, on trailer in my driveway, locked trailer tongue but still plenty to loot on the boat (oars, boxes, etc.). Tell myself dogs would alert me to anyone messing with it but that's putting too much faith in another species...
> Seems fellow boaters in PNW and Colorado are keeping an eye out. SD Puma especially attractive as a paddle rig so maybe reach out to SE and northern Cali communities to look for it.
> Any chance you can claim on homeowners or renters insurance?
> Hope you get it back!



Thanks for the words and encouragement. Definitely "religiously" checking all the sites and have numerous friends doing the same. Absolutely trying to claim whatever I can from my Homeowner's (Allstate...so I hope I'm in good hands). So far, the adjuster seems very reasonable and I believe I will be mostly covered.

Thank-you for keeping an eye out! River karma is gonna be a bitch for this group of thieves...whether on water or not!


----------



## gkapper (May 22, 2014)

Scott Nelson said:


> I had a duckie stolen. Are there any marks or names that can help us?


The raft was stolen without any thwarts. There are numerous distinct marks where the thwarts usually attach (3 sets of them).


----------



## gkapper (May 22, 2014)

Utah78 said:


> Glen, sorry about your stolen boat. I live in your area too (near Skyline H.S.). Like B4otter, I am always perusing on KSL.com for Utah and craigslist for other places and will keep an eye out for the boat.
> 
> This may be very naive to ask, but are there any traffic or security cams for Tanner Park, 27th, or even 33rd South that may have picked up something? I know its a long shot.


Thank you for keeping an eye out! There are no traffic or security cams yet! Isn't that strange? Tanner Park is sort of notorious for shady happenings actually. Hopefully, our newly motivated neighborhood watch program will be successful in obtaining permission to install a community funded security system that focuses on the ingress/egress points to the hood and the lots at Tanner. Crime rate is ridiculous right now! Out of control.


----------



## DarrylH (Mar 10, 2015)

Glen - Low life cretins would be good candidates for being used as a boat anchor...
It can be a pain but here's a link to the Property Crimes Unit for Salt Lake - not likely to show up at a pawn shop but still possible. You might also call Anthony at Utah Whitewater Gear - he's pretty well connected and might could have a few ideas for tracking your boat.
I live near 9th & 9th and we've had so much theft I not only lock my trailer (3 locks & chain) but will pull a wheel during hiatus from the river - my next door neighbor has had two trailers stolen.
Best of luck getting your boat back.

Property Crimes Unit – SLCPD.


----------



## nickstrauss (Dec 17, 2004)

gkapper said:


> Stolen from the back of my truck on Nov. 13th between 2am and 6:30am, off 2700 E in Millcreek, Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> They did not take the thwarts. There is a black perimeter line and a 20’ black stern line.
> There are distinct permanent marker markings where the thwarts attach.
> ...


I'll keep my eye out in the PNW. I have a yellow SD PUMA. Rare to see them as oar setups, but its what I primarily run. Out of interest what length are your oars?


----------

